# Feb. 4th BRP points race at NORCAR :)



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey kids!

For the Feb. 4th BRP points race at NORCAR at the Gate were going to set up a specific 1/18 type track 

Maybe an Atlanta style... With a road coarse going through the infield.

If any of you want to run road also feel free to bring along your road cars or just take the left rear weight out of your oval car and you'll be all set!
I thought it would be great practice for the March 31st race.

The rules for the road racing portion will be the same as the BRP oval 3100 class.

If you run an M-18 or something other then a BRP car we'll split the classes up to keep things fair.

The "novice" group can choose road or oval.

This race will be for 1/18 cars only.

If you want to run a mini latemodel or slider this is your chance!

As soon as the track is finalized we'll post a picture for all to view!


----------



## rcdude65 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

In for road course. M18.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> In for road course. M18.


Me too


----------



## raceforever (Nov 2, 2003)

*BSR Mini Foams*

.........


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

To answere a few PM's all at once...

The price of racing is the standard BRP points series entry, $15.00.

If you want to run road or another oval class too, it's an additional $5.00.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Bud, Any rentals for the 4th?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Me too


Count me in for M18 too, along with BRP 3100 Oval. And of course 1/18th OnRoad pan car. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

all4fun said:


> Count me in for M18 too, along with BRP 3100 Oval. And of course 1/18th OnRoad pan car. :thumbsup:


What about mini latemodel???


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

sg1 said:


> What about mini latemodel???


I will have Wayne's ready. Anyone else?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Mackin said:


> Bud, Any rentals for the 4th?


Yes Mine and the truck !!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Yes Mine and the truck !!!


What will you run??


----------



## roger1953 (Mar 3, 2010)

i'm in for mlm


----------



## DMiz (Mar 6, 2006)

sg1 said:


> What will you run??


Probably slot cars somewhere else


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

DMiz said:


> Probably slot cars somewhere else


It's over.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

DMiz said:


> Probably slot cars somewhere else


Right on in metor at REM !!!! I should be there around 7:30 or so.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

That's to bad Bud, we miss you at the races! I was looking forward to a rematch.......

I will have my road and oval cars ready!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We should have a few CAD pics of the track up soon 

1 with the oval layout, then 1 showing the road portion


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Wow - NORCAR is high tech with CAD!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Wow - NORCAR is high tech with CAD!!


Not really... lol... Ron is the draftsman


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Here are the two track layouts.

Re attached drawings at 1:11


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Ron - the links don't work!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Come on Ron!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Now they are working! Looking good!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Yea, they worked!!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like the road course drivers will have to "run the gauntlet" of strangely shaped track barriers. Not sure what they are supposed to look like...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

CarbonJoe said:


> Looks like the road course drivers will have to "run the gauntlet" of strangely shaped track barriers. Not sure what they are supposed to look like...


They remind me of teeth.... of some sort.....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Kinda look like flippers on a pinball machine....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I wonder if you could hit every flapper in 1 lap....


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

With a 1/18 scale car? Unlikely.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

CarbonJoe said:


> With a 1/18 scale car? Unlikely.


wanna bet...
I think if I hit Dave Berry just right twice he'd bounce all through there


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a 1/18 SCALPEL. This car runs 47, 49 and 51 spur with a 10 pinion. The rear tires on a scalpel are smaller than a brp. I have a blue 3100kv motor from micro. Can i run this car in the road course?????


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> I have a 1/18 SCALPEL. This car runs 47, 49 and 51 spur with a 10 pinion. The rear tires on a scalpel are smaller than a brp. I have a blue 3100kv motor from micro. Can i run this car in the road course?????


Yes. There will be other Scalpels and a SpeedMerchant car also.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm pleased to say the NORCAR at the Gate hobbyshop is fully equipped with ALL the BRP parts you'll need 

We also have esc's, batteries, and motors along with assembled BRP rolling chassis' and RTR's.

Your 1 stop place for all your BRP needs


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

sg1 said:


> I'm pleased to say the NORCAR at the Gate hobbyshop is fully equipped with ALL the BRP parts you'll need
> 
> We also have esc's, batteries, and motors along with assembled BRP rolling chassis' and RTR's.
> 
> Your 1 stop place for all your BRP needs


Also for your other racing needs as well. Lots of stuff for 1/12, WGT, and other assorted classes currently, with more on the way!

Yes, Wayne and the rest of the NORCAR crew have been working hard for the benefit of all racers at the Gate. Come out and join in the fun.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I wonder if you could hit every flapper in 1 lap....





CarbonJoe said:


> With a 1/18 scale car? Unlikely.





sg1 said:


> wanna bet...
> I think if I hit Dave Berry just right twice he'd bounce all through there


Wayne....you crack me up. ILMAO :lol:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

all4fun said:


> Wayne....you crack me up. ILMAO :lol:


Travis said he can't wait till he gets to "crash you" Saturday!!


----------



## pete_p (Jan 22, 2012)

CarbonJoe said:


> With a 1/18 scale car? Unlikely.


Unless you are Pete! I'll hit everything BUT the carpet. Hey guys, how does it work if I want to sell one of my BRP's? Can I put it in the case to sell? Does NORCAR take a commission? -Pete


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Pete - NORCAR is developing our policy on selling used items at the track..... we should have something soon....


----------



## pete_p (Jan 22, 2012)

Micro_Racer said:


> Pete - NORCAR is developing our policy on selling used items at the track..... we should have something soon....


Thanks! I love the BRP's but looking for something BIGGER to crash into Joe in VTA!!! :wave:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

pete_p said:


> Thanks! I love the BRP's but looking for something BIGGER to crash into Joe in VTA!!! :wave:


You've been listening to Travis too much.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

James >> Your parts are on the rack which will be there Sat :thumbsup:


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Got my new raptor ready to go see everyone sat:wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ML23 said:


> Got my new raptor ready to go see everyone sat:wave:


Mr. Shlong is all ready!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Saturday's practice *

Since we are running road and oval, we'll divide the practice time.
At the top of each hour, we'll set up the road (move 2 boards) and run 15 minutes of practice, then it will go back to oval for the remainder of the hour.

We have had a "gaggle" of folks asking about the possibility of opening earlier for practice.
So, we'll go ahead and have the track ready for practice by 11am. If you'd like to come for practice a few hours earlier then normal, come on down!

We just got a shipment from BRP, all of your BRP needs can now be met at NORCAR at the gate 
We have lipos, batteries, motors, bodies, and all the misc. parts for your BRP cars!
There's also a rolling chassis and RTR in the show case. (assembled by the world renowned Micro_Racer!)
We also have lots of Nifthech traction for your tire's needs!!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Did you forget to order "Talent in a Can"?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That would be a HOT seller !!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

CarbonJoe said:


> Did you forget to order "Talent in a Can"?


We got a few cans of "Whoop @ss!!"


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

sg1 said:


> We got a few cans of "Whoop @ss!!"


According to the wall of fame joe gives them out on a regular basis.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Getting ready for tomorrow... and so is Emma - the house smells of fresh baked cookies! see everyone soon!!


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Count us in*

Ben and I will be there. We may not arrive until closer to 4.

Hope the bigger rear pods for the BRP are available, I need them to complete my second car. 

I like the layout for oval.

See you guys soon!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Medved said:


> Ben and I will be there. We may not arrive until closer to 4.
> 
> Hope the bigger rear pods for the BRP are available, I need them to complete my second car.
> 
> ...



Pod plates are hanging on the wall 
See you guys around 4.

-Wayne


----------



## pete_p (Jan 22, 2012)

sg1 said:


> Since we are running road and oval, we'll divide the practice time.
> At the top of each hour, we'll set up the road (move 2 boards) and run 15 minutes of practice, then it will go back to oval for the remainder of the hour.
> 
> We have had a "gaggle" of folks asking about the possibility of opening earlier for practice.
> ...


Does the race start at 5pm? See you around 4:45. What the heck is a "gaggle"????:freak:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

pete_p said:


> Does the race start at 5pm? See you around 4:45. What the heck is a "gaggle"????:freak:


Race starts at 5pm!
A "gaggle" is kinda like 6-8 people...


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

pete_p said:


> What the heck is a "gaggle"????:freak:


I thought it had something to do with a gag reflex?


----------



## pete_p (Jan 22, 2012)

pete_p said:


> Does the race start at 5pm? See you around 4:45. What the heck is a "gaggle"????:freak:


My son wants to race tonight, he is 4 1/2yrs old. Is is allowed to race? If so, I will bring him too!!!! Can he race one of my BRP's in Novice?:hat:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

pete_p said:


> My son wants to race tonight, he is 4 1/2yrs old. Is is allowed to race? If so, I will bring him too!!!! Can he race one of my BRP's in Novice?:hat:


Yes and Yes.:thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p (Jan 22, 2012)

Chaz955i said:


> Yes and Yes.:thumbsup:


Thanks, We are in! We'll be there around 4:30-4:45. I have a "GAGGLE" of clinets until 4:00.:wave:


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

Nice to see you guys again. almost makes me wish i still had a car.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

You can always pick up a new Ready To Race BRP!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

51 1/18 entries last night.... WOW...

4 heats of 3100 oval, 2 heats of road, 2 heats of novice, 1 heat 4wd, 1 heat mini latemodel.... Not bad!!

Thanks to everyone for coming out, it was some great racing and meatball subs 

Boy Don was fast....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I wanted to thank everyone who came out to race! It was nice to see such a BIG turnout! 

14 - Novice drivers! 2 heats of great racing! I hope to see some pictures of the cool plaques they received on Facebook soon!

21 - 3100Kv drivers! Big congratulations to Zach for moving out of Novice to race with the "big boys"!!! It was cool to see everyone race for the bump-up spot!!! Tang sure got his moneys worth of racing last night! (_what_ he was in the B Main :wave: nice job moving to the A )

And believe it or not, we had 13 BRP Road racers zooming around the infield!!!!!!!!!! I was very impressed with Tangs road BRP...... is road racing making a come back!! I hope so!! :thumbsup:

Big thank you out to NORCAR and everyone who kept the night moving along......


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Boy Don was fast....


Even faster with 0 timing!!!!


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks to the norcar crew for a great night of fun. Hope we can get a steady.group of 1/18 road racers for the club racing. Think I might look into one of those 6500 speedmerchent cars..


DrunkMike


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yep that one of a kind $7,100 Speedmerchant car was quick! It should be with all them 1/12 scale parts on it! 

Can't wait to do some BRP Road racing again!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> Yep that one of a kind $7,100 Speedmerchant car was quick! It should be with all them 1/12 scale parts on it!
> 
> Can't wait to do some BRP Road racing again!


I heard there were some new option parts the brought it up to $8,500.00


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> You can always pick up a new Ready To Race BRP!


Yea may happen if i can sell my mini slider and old radios. House is packed with stuff I don't use. But as of last night i sold all 1/10 cars.
Pat looked fast out there during practice.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Tang's road car was an LTO oval car that I have not run in years. I think it might even be my figure 8 car from last year! I just balance the weight on the chassis, tweaked the car even and brought back the awsome the 935 body!!!! Then let the fun begin. Only thing I would like is the gear rule for the road cars!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> Tang's road car was an LTO oval car that I have not run in years. I think it might even be my figure 8 car from last year! I just balance the weight on the chassis, tweaked the car even and brought back the awsome the 935 body!!!! Then let the fun begin. Only thing I would like is the gear rule for the road cars!


We will have a gear rule 
10-48 like the oval cars.
For the NORCAR club races we'll start running that and for the next BRP points race if we run road again we'll do that also 
The big race March 31 may have a 10-48 class and an open gear class, but not sure yet.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

sg1 said:


> We will have a gear rule
> 10-48 like the oval cars.
> For the NORCAR club races we'll start running that and for the next BRP points race if we run road again we'll do that also
> The big race March 31 may have a 10-48 class and an open gear class, but not sure yet.


Yes, we need the gear rule, and even better that it is the same as the oval gearing. I ran the same car in road and oval, just removed the oval tweak, and added dual rate for road.


----------



## pete_p (Jan 22, 2012)

Micro_Racer said:


> You can always pick up a new Ready To Race BRP!


How much is that ready to race BRP in the case?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

$200.00 rtr brp


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

The pictures from the other night are up and on FB.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Novice plaques*

There's 2 plaques at NORCAR at the Gate for 2 novice drivers that had to leave early.
One is for Ben, the other is for the young boy who rented the rental truck (that just walked in). 

Next time you come out Ben stop by the timing tower and get your plaque!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Yep that one of a kind $7,100 Speedmerchant car was quick! It should be with all them 1/12 scale parts on it!
> 
> Can't wait to do some BRP Road racing again!





BudBartos said:


> I heard there were some new option parts the brought it up to $8,500.00


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

my 1/18th scalpel has a bud read axle with buds tires, 48 spur, and 10 pinion... sandra said that she got 5th in novice at the last race at the gate.. Did any one see the plaque at the gate any where i do not see it here


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> my 1/18th scalpel has a bud read axle with buds tires, 48 spur, and 10 pinion... sandra said that she got 5th in novice at the last race at the gate.. Did any one see the plaque at the gate any where i do not see it here


We cleaned Wednesday eve, there were no 5th place plaques left behind


----------

